# Buying a new rifle and could use some help.



## wsbnsw (Nov 7, 2006)

*I can afford to spend $500 on a new rifle for whitetail, bear, maybe larger game down the road, and have narrowed my decision down to a 30-06 or 300 WSM. I was told that Savage has good deals on rifle / scope combos. 
Any feedback would be appreciated.*


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

For what you can spend......a Savage combo is your best bet. Great gun with good features. I then would save up and buy a better scope down the line. The scopes on the combos are ok but cheaper IMO.

CHuck


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Your hardline budget for a rifle probably means you don't want $20+/box ammo either. The choice becomes very easy at that point. 30-06, and Savage makes a very accurate rifle. The scopes used on their package rifles will work fine, some day you may be able to afford to upgrade the scope. Do make sure you get the accu-trigger package. I'd shoot 165gn bullets for everything, use a premium bullet for critters bigger than deer.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

horsager makes a great point......can you afford the $30+ a box ammo that a .300 WSM will cost. If not buy the 30-06. Cheaper ammo. Like he mentioned get the accu trigger model.

Good luck

Chuck


----------



## wsbnsw (Nov 7, 2006)

I appreciate your comments. If money was not an issue which gun would you recommend?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Win 70 FWT Classic Stainless or Kimber Montana if money were no object. Both of these will run $800+ without a scope. I'd still stick W/the '06. I am slow to jump on the new caliber bandwagons.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

If you look around you should be able to pick up a Remington 700 ADL and a Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40 for around $500.00, just be patient and do your homework.

Yes Savage makes a good rifle, they are some of the most accurate out of the box rifles coming off of comercial assymbly lines.

If money were no object.

Remington 700 CDL
Weatherby Mark 5
Browning A-Bolt White Gold Medallion


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Hmm...a Savage with AccuTrigger and a scope is definately a good bet. But as soon as you get the chance, pull off the Simmons scope and replace it with better glass. Shop your scopes. There might be something much better that you can mount on a non-package deal.

But I definitely recommend the Savage. Shooting Illustrated did a nice write-up of aftermarket triggers, and in it they related the story of an old experiment. They gave relatively innacurate guns with really great triggers to a group of shooters, and then gave really great guns with relatively bad triggers to them. Every one of the shooters, regardless of experience, shot tighter groups with better triggers, even if the gun's accuracy left something to be desired.

And AccuTrigger is simply phenominal.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

That must be the only reason why huntin1 can hit the broad side of a barn then.........its gotta be the trigger..... :lol: :wink: :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have never ever hit the broad side of a barn. Don't you know? Farmers get really mad at you when you shoot holes in their barn.   :lol: :lol:

Savage with the accutrigger is a very good shooter even with me at the trigger. 

Shot plainsman's new Savage Weather Warrior in 22-250 this past weekend. Heck of a shooter for a skinny barreled rifle. I think I need one now in 223. 

I would try to save a bit more money though, you will want good optics and the Savage package rifles have cheesy scopes.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

if you want to get a quility rifle for cheap look into the steven's long action.

decent rifle, decent trigger, 30-06, no scope for...327$

put a good 3x9 on it an have money leftover for shells to sight in with.

http://www.savagearms.com/st_200long.htm

Stevens is made by savage.

or if you don't mind a single shot go with the New England Firearms Handi-Rifle. Any Caliber you could want for under 250$.

just my .02's.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i'd pick the savage if i was on a buget but if i wasn't i'd get a sako 75 or a browing a-bolt m-1000(the gun with the thumb hole stock)


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Depending on where you live, why don't you see if there is a good gun show in your area soon. I know the Fargo area has one that should be in about 3 weeks or so and then another one just after the first of the year. I think the 30-06 is a great choice. Lots of factory ammo at a good price. The -06 is kind of a jack of all trades as far as guns go, and at times they can be a slow mover in the used gun rack of gun shops. This is a great advantage to you as a purchaser. I have purchased several 30-06 chambered gun at gun shows that had very great scopes on them, taken the scope off to put on another gun, slapped on a cheap scope, and sold the gun again for what I had paid for it in the first place. Seek and you will find. And a 308win is also in the same boat as the 30-06, good and at times a very good deal can be found.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Whelen35 said:


> I have purchased several 30-06 chambered gun at gun shows that had very great scopes on them, taken the scope off to put on another gun, slapped on a cheap scope, and sold the gun again for what I had paid for it in the first place. Seek and you will find. And a 308win is also in the same boat as the 30-06, good and at times a very good deal can be found.


Moral of the story, do not buy a gun from Whelen - cheap scopes. oke:


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

deacon, But I have good glass on my guns if you need to borrow one. The point is that you can at times get a great gun with very good glass in the used market if you look. One time I purchased a 270 win modle 70 the gun had a very abused leupold 2.5-8 vx-III on it. I purchased the gun, sent the scope in and was given a new scope to replace the one sent in. And yes I did upgrade one of my scopes and put it on the gun and sold it. The Aetec 2.8-10 is still going strong I hear.


----------

